# Male Galaxy Koi PK X Female dragon scale PK



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Spawned: 5/17/20
Hatched: 5/19/20
Free swimming: 5/21/20

Male (Pete)










Female (Saki)


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

May 27th 
Babies are 9 days old


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

I’ve been floating this airline tube ring and feeding freeze dried cyclops for the itty bitty babies but I’ve noticed even the most little babies are hunting the baby brine shrimp now.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Since all the babies are learning to swim they put on these bursts of speed like they have rocket boots on. The kamakazi flights across the tank have earned them the nick name “Jr space rangers” since their daddy is a Galaxy Koi it seemed fitting.


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

Oh, really exited to see how the babys turn out colorewise! Really interesting pairing


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Yes! Thank you, I’m hoping to reduce some of the dragon scale traits a bit and I’m not sure how successful that goal will be. I’m guessing the babies will have a sort of hellboy look? We shall see.... muahahahahaha


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Hellboy look sounds awesome xD
I just realized we live in the same state, have the same name, and both are raising fry.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

What are the odds 🤣


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

*June 8th*
Today the space cadets are 3 weeks old. Still some minuscule babies in this tank, super tiny! Those babies are often found hiding in the floating plants or just cruising around the surface of the water. The big babies are everywhere, top,bottom, sides, wherever there could be food lol. They are always first the hear the dinner bell if ya know what I mean? A LOT OF BABY FISH in this 29 gallon tank. I set up their spawn tank in a five gallon and switched them to the 29 right before I started these posts. I actually just put the whole 5 gallon tank inside the 29 and just let the water slowly fill the 29 gallon until the five gallon tank was under water and I could just turn and lift the five gallon out (the five gallon had a rim so I was extra careful that no babies were left in the edges) 
So basically I have no idea how many baby fish are in this tank ☺ My son and I tried to count during feeding time, we would get to around 20 and then become confused. I guess time will tell, as they grow I’ll have a head (or tail) count.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

So cute and teeny! I had a hard time counting my fry until they were big enough to see at a distance, when I took a photo I could count better and learned I had twice as many as I previously guessed XD


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

That’s a good idea! Right now my camera struggles to focus on them 😂 this next week or so we shall see some good growth 💪🏻


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

*June 29th*

fry are now 6 weeks old.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

These babies are finally putting on some growth! A lot of competition for food in this tank, I try to make sure the itty bitty babies get some food but the big babies are fast and super fat by the time everyone has eaten 😅 I will be separating the group of bigs from the littles next week when I get my barracks system up and running. It will free up a tank to house the biggest fry and allow me to feed the littles a bit more without worrying that the big babies are going to pop like little fish balloons


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Hope to see an update soon with photos. I may be interested in a female or 2 when they're older.  Beautiful fish!


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Babies are 10 weeks old today 🎉🎂 moved a few bigger fry to the grow rack, I’d like to see how much they change and know for sure what fish I’m looking at 😆 the rest are still cruising the 29 gallon. I’m glad some of the smallest fry are getting a bit bigger.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

8/19/20
Fry are 13 weeks old 
I’ve moved the most aggressive fry into my grow rack and three females into a female only tank with females from another spawn. I’ve started numbering them but other than those three I’ve moved I’m unsure who is what so for the time being they stay where they are. In the main tank most of the biggest fry have been moved except for maybe 4 individuals that are very calm at the moment. The rest of the fry which I’d say are about half the group will now have a better chance to grow now that the bigs aren’t there to chase them off food. Here are some pictures of the variety of colors so far.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

The females I moved









This guys is male









Cello with iridescent 









Cello with no iridescent


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

It’s an interesting mix. I moved a cellophane one into the rack yesterday that has red patches but he was hiding and not impressed with the phone camera haha. He is one of the smaller fry but he was running fry twice his size around the tank so out he went.


----------



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)

The parents are gorgeous!! I can't wait to see the babies fully colored up


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Update on the spawn. I keep pulling fish from the main tank and housing them in the grow out rack. When I’m sure I have a female she is moved to the big tank with the other females. Currently seven females are together with three females from my other spawn. They are so far the biggest females from the spawn. 11 housed on the rack, mostly males and a few females. Lots of reverse marbling going on in the rack. Two females in the sorority tank have started to get spots. As of yet, no tri colored spots. Just black and white. Dark bodied reds seem to eventually turn black. So far I’ve removed 18 fish from the main tank. I estimate maybe 10-15 still in there. These guys get betta bug bites, repashy grub pie gel food with vita-chem and frozen brine shrimp. Most of the spawn in the main tank can’t handle a big ol blood worm just yet.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

females in the sorority























group shot (has females from both spawns)


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

posted for sale 












__





AquaBid.com - Halfmoon Plakat Auctions - Wed Dec 14 04:43:23 2022


AquaBid.com: Auctions for Halfmoon Plakat Category - Wed Dec 14 04:43:23 2022.



www.aquabid.com


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

__





AquaBid.com - Halfmoon Plakat Auctions - Wed Dec 14 04:43:23 2022


AquaBid.com: Auctions for Halfmoon Plakat Category - Wed Dec 14 04:43:23 2022.



www.aquabid.com


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Sent my first package today. Insulated box, 72 hour heat pack. Double bagged fish with a piece of filter floss for absorbing ammonia. Fingers crossed!


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Lo and behold the package has already made it to the post office. Waiting for the person to go pick up her fish before closing. Holy smokes that was super fast shipping and the ladies at the office where the fish is at are very awesome. Go USPS 💜


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Delivery success 🤘🏻


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

This will be my last post in this thread


----------

